# Gentle Leader



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok...I have to say some bad things about it firstly:

Using this on walks can be DANGEROUS, and I mean it, if your Golden sees a rabbit, person, kids, and other creatures, it can hurt their neck. It's not the best tool for walks, but if you want this to happen, and you have a puppy right?

I use this on my Golden, for other purposes, she isn't really a 'pet' but it has its place, but definetly not for going for walks.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> Ok...I have to say some bad things about it firstly:
> 
> Using this on walks can be DANGEROUS, and I mean it, if your Golden sees a rabbit, person, kids, and other creatures, it can hurt their neck. It's not the best tool for walks, but if you want this to happen, and you have a puppy right?
> 
> I use this on my Golden, for other purposes, she isn't really a 'pet' but it has its place, but definetly not for going for walks.


I could be wrong, but I thought the purpose of it was to discourage dogs from pulling on the leash while walking. This is off the gentle leader website: 
"Millions of dog owners today enjoy the benefits of stress-free walks thanks to the _Gentle Leader Headcollar_. Designed so that owners can communicate with their pet in a way they instinctively understand, the _Gentle Leader_ painlessly and effectively removes the dog’s natural tendency to pull by placing gentle pressure on calming points and eliminating uncomfortable pressure on the throat. In addition to reducing a dog’s desire to pull away, the _Gentle Leader_ is also a very effective tool in combating lunging, jumping, excessive barking and helping to calm an aggressive and/or anxious animal."

I know that it is a training tool and I will make sure that anyone else who will be using it on her will know how to use it.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I've used the Gentle Leader on several of my fosters without any issues. For those that were clearly distressed by the head collar I used the Easy Walk harness also made by the same company. Since I've fostered adult goldens who've never been leash walked, I can't say enough good things about them--the dogs learned how to walk appropriately and my shoulder/back was spared.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

I've been thinking about getting the easy walk harness for my pup. Our puppy kindergarten instructor highly recommended them, and lately Caleb's been pulling so hard that he's choking himself.

So I'm really wondering, CreekviewGoldens, what about these do you have a problem with? If they're dangerous I really don't want to use one on my boy.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I have the harness for Max - it works until he manages to get the leash under his front leg and then it's only a little better than the leash alone. I can see that if he suddenly took off on me, it could hurt him in that position, so we stop and fix it every time. But it's still better than him yanking me along on the leash alone.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> Ok...I have to say some bad things about it firstly:
> 
> Using this on walks can be DANGEROUS, and I mean it, if your Golden sees a rabbit, person, kids, and other creatures, it can hurt their neck. It's not the best tool for walks, but if you want this to happen, and you have a puppy right?
> 
> I use this on my Golden, for other purposes, she isn't really a 'pet' but it has its place, but definetly not for going for walks.


Any tool can be dangerous when misused. A properly fitted and properly used Gentle Leader is not a dangerous tool. I've used GLs on literally hundreds of dogs over the years and with great success.

Most important rules when using one:

NEVER attach to a Flexi or long line.

NEVER jerk the leash (like you would with a choke chain)

Keep your leash hand relaxed so that the leash clip under the dog's chin is hanging loose.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I too have used the Gentle Leader with no problem, but it is important that you get your dog used to it before attempting to walk them. Initially i would put it on in the house - preferably before feeding or playing (supervised of course), hopefully the dog will not then be too bothered by it. You can carry on from there - as a warning though i would always have a collar and lead on as well when street walking as i have seen dogs manage to get the leader off from their muzzles


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i use the harness gentle leader with great success on sadie.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Any tool can be dangerous when misused. A properly fitted and properly used Gentle Leader is not a dangerous tool. I've used GLs on literally hundreds of dogs over the years and with great success.
> 
> Most important rules when using one:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the tips! Once it comes in the mail I am going to work on acclimating her to it and then we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

It really just takes some getting used to for the dog. They do get over it, don't give up. Both of my dogs have thrown a fit initially.


----------



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Honey's previous owners couldn't walk her without one. They swore by it. I use a slip lead or a choke chain used high up behind the ears, but that is just my personal preference. She has learned to walk beautifully with me that way so I don't mess with the gentle leader. Used correctly there are a lot of people who love them.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

To help the dog get used to it, put it on, then feed tiny treats in rapid fire motion for about 20 seconds. Then take it off and stop the treats. Do this 2-3 times a day for about 5 days before the first walk with it. This sort of teaches the dog that it's a treat mask, so they often get used to it quicker.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> To help the dog get used to it, put it on, then feed tiny treats in rapid fire motion for about 20 seconds. Then take it off and stop the treats. Do this 2-3 times a day for about 5 days before the first walk with it. This sort of teaches the dog that it's a treat mask, so they often get used to it quicker.


Thanks I'll do this! She is very food motivated so she probably will being to like it.


----------



## GoldieMom (Jan 15, 2007)

My dogs both use one and they walk great with it on. My golden is actually at the point where she doesn't need to wear it anymore, she will walk nicely on a leash for me. My lab still needs one but we are making great progress on the loose leash walking. Just take your time acclimating your dog to it and make it a great experience, never do any type of leash correction or yanking on her while she's wearing it. Good luck!


----------



## Regwizard (Dec 17, 2007)

*Gentle leader head collar*

Our trainer recommended the Gentle Leader head collar for Maggie. She is VERY strong and could pull me right off my feet. The final straw was when she was dragging my 6 foot 4 inch son down the sidewalk!! Maggie didn't like the Gentle Leader at first and really threw a fit. But, now it's just like her collar and there is absolutely NO pulling at all on walks. Can't speak highly enough about it.


----------



## lammer29 (Feb 21, 2008)

I used the Gentle Leader for years with my lab mix and for awhile with my GR. It worked great, the only problem was that my dogs hated it! My GR would have put up with it, but my other dog did everything to get it off, rubbing on you, on the grass, etc. So I then went to the GL Easy Walk Harness. It also works, I don't think as well, but pretty close, and they don't mind it at all!If it doesn' t work out for your dog, try the harness, as I said I don't think it is as great, but it is a great tool for walking my girls!If, for some reason I am not paying ateniton and I clip the leash to the collar instead of the harness, they pull immmediately, then when I realize why and correct it, they are fine! Go figure!


----------

